# enable opengl in ati rage 128 pro

## azambuja

hello!

how do i configure opengl with this graph card? easy to enable? emerge drivers?

help apreciated!!!  :Very Happy: 

thanx

----------

## TripKnot

In the kernel, enable agpgart, DRM and the DRM driver for the Rage128.  Emerge the ati-gatos drivers.

Then in /etc/X11/XF86Config make sure the following sections exist:

```

Section "Module"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "type1"   # makes AbiWord happy

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Rage128 M3"

   Driver      "ati"

   Option   "AGPMode" "2"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Use the following link to determine how much memory on hte vid card you need to enable DRI for the resoultion you use.  Make sure you have enough or OGL will be slow:

http://dri.sourceforge.net/res/rescalc.phtml

Also do a search of the forums as this card in particular has been covered many times.

----------

## azambuja

thanx, it works fine...

just one more question...

that number of bytes u say...

where do i put it?

in the XF86-Config file?

whats the syntax?

cheers

----------

## TripKnot

You don't have to put the number of bytes anywhere.  Its just to let you know that you have to have that much ram on the vid card in order to use DRI.  For example, my Rage M3 that drives my 1400x1050 laptop panel only has 8MB of ram.  To use DRI at 1400x I need something like 8.5MB so DRI doesn't work.  At lower resolutions 1280x(no virtual 1400x) DRI works fine.  The website was just for your reference so you know what resolution to keep under so you get fast rendering a la DRI.

----------

